# That's a lot of CPU states



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

I ran cpuspy on my nexus and it shows a ton of different states. Maybe typical of a quad core but it looked crazy after usually checking it on my galaxy nexus.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

coming from the a transformer prime this is normal


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Gs3 has a lot too. More then previous phones.. I think it's the norm now

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Good to know. Thanks fellas.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

just for reference

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm going to say this is partly due to the Tegra 3. First of all, if it shuts down two cores it can clock higher as a dual-core. More importantly, there is the companion core which would account for some of the lower slots (51, 102 and probably 204 at least). I'm going to go out on a limb here and say companion maxes at 204, quad-core runs from 340 to 1200 (there's 67% of your time), and dropping to dual-core you can bump to 1300. Or maybe 1300 is still quad-core and it never drops two cores, who knows.

By the way, is this the first Tegra 3 with a 3.x.x kernel? I thought Nvidia was lagging behind and not contributing to Linux as much as they should have been.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

droidmakespwn said:


> I ran cpuspy on my nexus and it shows a ton of different states. Maybe typical of a quad core but it looked crazy after usually checking it on my galaxy nexus.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I see you haven't put it down long enough to see if deep sleep works.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey hey I had 3 minutes of deep sleep haha

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Bathroom break?


----------

